# New Pics of Jake Swimming



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Jake enjoying his summer 8)


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

He looks like he is having a great time.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very cute... He looks so handsome in his swimwear!!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I am glad he is out enjoying his new life jacket. He looks so handsome in it.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Jakersmomma, I am curious, why the PFD while playing in the water? I get him wearing it in the boat but why not take it off when surrounded by everyone. Will he learn to swim properly that way?

Just curious is all.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree; don't give him a crutch! Teach him how to walk - I mean swim! ;D


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Jake swims fine without the vest. We tie up to 20+ boats sometimes and there are a lot of people and maybe 300 other boats in the same area=lots of people, lots of footballs and activity. It is a lot of work to keep an eye on him and the kids so it gives me peace of mind. He will swim on and off for hours if I let him and I worry about exhaustion. Plus the only way we have currently to get him back in the water is to lift him up on the swim platform so the handle on the jacket makes that easy. He does swim beautifully without his jacket though and does so often. My rule is if we are on the boat and the boat is going, Jake wears a jacket. He likes to walk up the sides of the boat and hang out on the bow. One time he fell between the boats while doing this. A knocked out dog without a vest is not going to float or swim.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi has gotten so comfortable on the boat that he will jump in the water now. The other day my dad was starting to back in to the slip, I was already on the dock as I rode the jet ski back. Kobi saw me and decided to jump off the boat right behind the boat as my dad was backing up! Unfortunately he was naked so I had to bend down and lift him up by his arms to get him out of the water! I wish he had his life jacket on at the time, just glad he didn't get hurt.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Kobi,
That had to be scary to witness. I am glad you were able to get him out and all was okay. I agree that the jacket is necessary to get them out of the water. They aren't the easiest pups to pick up sometimes.


----------

